# gnome-terminal

## lauritx

Heippa!

Asentelin gentoon ja kolmen viikon jälkeen suurinpiirtein kaikki alkaa olla kunnossa. Yksi ärsytys vaivaa. 

Minulla on gnome light työpöytä ja terminaalissa on ärsyttävä piirre että jos annan käyttäjänä komentoja se muistaa ne vain saman istunnon ajan.

Root komennot jäävät muistiin, mutta jos sammutan terminaalin ja käynnistän uudelleen kaikki käyttäjänä annetut komennot ovat hävinneet.

Gentoossa tarvitsee niin paljon komentotulkkia että noi ois hyvä sieltä nuolinäppäimillä hakea.

----------

## P.Kosunen

Tarkista kotihakemiston .bash_history tiedoston oikeudet.

"sudo chown omatunnus .bash_history" komennolla saa omistajuuden tiedostoon.

----------

## lauritx

 *P.Kosunen wrote:*   

> Tarkista kotihakemiston .bash_history tiedoston oikeudet.
> 
> "sudo chown omatunnus .bash_history" komennolla saa omistajuuden tiedostoon.

 

Kiitos en elämäni päivinä olis keksinyt tuota!

----------

## ilborg

Pieni vinkki vielä komentorivin käyttöön:

ctrl + r toimii hakuna jos muistat osan haettavasta komennosta. Jos oli väärä vaihtoehto niin painat vain uudestaan samaa näppäinyhdistelmää.

----------

